
Visualization of the unspent transaction outputs in the Bitcoin Blockchain - gitmagic
http://utxo-stats.com/
======
gitmagic
This is a website I created just for fun to visualize the distribution of the
unspent transaction outputs (UTXO) in the Bitcoin blockchain.

Each pixel in the images represents one block. So the first pixel (counted
left to right from the top) is the genesis/first block. If you hover over that
pixel in the first image (orange), you'll see that it has a block height of 1,
and 1 unspent transaction output in it. If you hover over the same pixel in
the other image (blue), you will see that it has a combined value of 50 BTC.

So by looking at these two images, you can see how the UTXOs ("coins") are
distributed over the whole blockchain. You can also see where most of the
value is stored with the blue image.

Naturally, a lot of the "coins" and its value are concentrated at the end of
the blockchain. But it's also possible to see that there's a lot of unspent
coins in the blocks of early 2013. The same applies to the blocks in mid 2015.

Let me know if you have any questions :)

